# Rare Earth Magnets for 15 cents each!



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

My local store can't keep enough in stock and they won't set any aside even after offering to pay for them in advance ! : ( 
They claim that they never know if or when they'll be getting another shipment because they can't order what they need and only get what the warehouses ship to them …kind of a crazy way to run a business : (
Ordering them online isn't very cost effective , plus I still have to pay the Governor ! LOL

Shipping Method Cost 
Standard Ground (3-7 Business Days) $6.99 
Express (2 Business Days) $14.00 
Premium (1 Business Day) $27.00


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

That's an attractive price Jim.


----------



## depictureboy (Jun 5, 2008)

yep, just ordered 2 packs of them with my 23gauge nailer…grand total? 30 bucks with shipping..


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

They are definitely a good deal. I bought all they had in the local Harbor Freight store a few months ago when I ran across them. They are cheap enough and I know they will eventually get used.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I use these all over the shop. Allen wrenches, washers. and tool acc. that needs to stay with tool.


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

I always keep various sizes on hand. I'll have to check the local store and see if they have any. Great price. Thanks Jim.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Jim;

Do they (HF) have any larger sizes?

Thanks


----------



## mattshack (Dec 3, 2009)

Hartville Tools also has rare earth magnets on sale. 100 for $16, 45 1/4inch, 30 3/8inch, and 25 1/2 inch.

http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/13195


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

I Don't know if rare earth or not, I Bought some MAGNETIX in the Toy section at Wallyworld.

Just heat the plastic with a hair dryer & Stick magnet to metal comes right out !!!!

Plus you get some cool ball bearings


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Viking- No, this in the only size. Guess we can't have everything…


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm glad that you changed your signature ….you had me wondering why you would bring a shovel with you , but not any spare ammo ??? The mental image of the poor deer being bludgeoned was quite sad : (


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

Was at the local HF today, and they are out as well. They said the wharehouse was out also. I will keep checking as that is a sweet deal. BTW, I just got an Email from HF with a Thanksgiving day only 25 percent off coupon, In-store, call in, or internet order.


----------



## benham (Jul 9, 2010)

I have used several of them. they also have a digital angle guide that works very well.


----------



## Marc5 (Apr 1, 2009)

This may be a stupid question but what is the difference between a rare earth magnet and a magnet? Just curious.


----------



## DragonLady (Mar 2, 2010)

I got 4 packages of these today, and there were a whole bunch more on the peg. Guess Chicagoland people don't go crazy for magnets


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Marc5- Not a stupid question at all.

Regular magnets are made of ferrite or ceramic and have a magnetic field of about 0.5 - 1.0 tesla. Rare earth magnets are made of samarium-cobalt, or more commonly, neodymium and have a field of 1.5 or more. They're called "rare earth" because they are made up of supposed "rare earth elements", but in reality the elements in them are not rare at all. The technology became common in the 70's and because they are much stronger than common magnets, they are very useful in all sorts of applications.


----------



## Marc5 (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks Jim


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you …I lucked out on this visit as they were just restocking the shelf when I got there : )
Have a great weekend !


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

FYI.
Amazon has plenty of different sizes, good prices too.


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

Picked up a few this afternoon. I have to say I am impressed. Another JEM as the price is great and these little suckers are STRONG!


----------



## twoblacklabs (Jan 12, 2011)

Quick follow up. The kid in me started playing with these with my 5 year old daughter. I of course cautioned her and gave some instructions. All was well until I noticed some rough edges. Evidently, the act of snapping together from across the table has chipped them. They may hold up well in jigs but they don't pass the 5 & 42 year old durability tests!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Twoblack- Rare earth magnets are fragile. You'll rarely have a jig that allows them to smack together hard, so it won't be an issue.


----------

